# seam 2 sprache ändern



## JanHH (13. Dez 2011)

Hallo,

sorry wenn die Frage etwas albern klingt, an sich trivial.. wenns denn nur gehen würde.

Bei JSF/Seam-Projekt Internationalisation, es soll auf englisch und deutsch sein.


habe messages_de.properties und messages_en.properties, und in faces-config


<locale-config>
<default-locale>de</default-locale>
<supported-locale>de</supported-locale>
<supported-locale>en</supported-locale>
</locale-config>

und eine JSF-Seite mit zwei CommandLink s (deutsch und englisch)

<h:commandLink action="#{handleLocale.setDe}" value="deutsch" />
<h:commandLink action="#{handleLocale.setEng}" value="english" />

und eine Bean


```
@Name("handleLocale")
@Scope(ScopeType.SESSION)
public class HandleLocale
{
    @In
    LocaleSelector localeSelector;

    public void setDe()
    {
        this.setLocale("de");
    }

    public void setEng()
    {
        this.setLocale("eng");
    }

    private void setLocale(String locale)
    {
        localeSelector.setLocale(new Locale(locale));
        localeSelector.select();
    }
}
```
Aber es funktioniert nicht, nach Klick auf einen der Buttons ändert sich die Sprache nicht!

Fehlt noch was?


----------



## JanHH (14. Dez 2011)

Hat sich geklärt, es heisst natürlich "en" und nicht "eng" ^^


----------



## Sym (14. Dez 2011)

Dann markiere den Thread mal als erledigt


----------



## Bang_Markus (29. Sep 2022)

JanHH hat gesagt.:


> Seite mit zwei Com


----------

